# Pheasant Hunt Outing Report!!



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

We just arrived home from the East Side. The VERY wet East Side I might add. I'm surprised that no one has entered a report as of yet, so I might as well start.

It was great to see old friends and meet the new guys and gals. For those of you who were attending your first outing, WELCOME!

I'll give the short story of our group's hunt in a steady all morning rain. Danno, Trout, Esox, Neal, and I joined by Danno's Gracie and Trout's Doc tackled the large field behind and to the west (I think west) of the barn. In short we took 13 out of our alloted 15 birds with no one missing a shot. A better collection of marksmen has not trod those fields I believe. The dogs worked to near perfection in the job they did under tough conditions.

The highlight of the hunt was Neal's bravery in the face of seemingly insurmountable odds. One of the birds, a large, nefarious rooster, physically attacked us as we made another long sweep across the hip high cover. Giving of himself and not caring for his own personal safety that young man took one for the team. Exhibiting bravery above and beyond the call of duty, he answered the heart pounding notes of the heroic bugle and plunged, nay, leapt spread eagled, caring not for physical harm to his young body, and pinned the bird to the ground. Yes friends, Neal pounced, he jumped on that frenzied, wild eyed cockbird, saving his comrades in arms from the pulsating, throbbing, angered ringneck.

As always, the lunch was awesome. Thanks guys and gals for making this outing another success story.

I'm sure others will add to this commentary.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Well, by about 9:00, I was trying to hail Noah for a lift. 

But we slogged through and had a very nice time anyway, and got a better understanding of why they are called "wring-necks." 

My first thanks go to Molly and Delta. They tuckered themselves right out in conditions that did not help them any.
Thanks too to their Dads, Hunt4ever and Mr. 16 Guage.
To a guy who does not have a dog, it is a real pleasure to watch some good dogs work, and to see the pleasure their owner gets out of working with them.

Thanks also for the company of my group, WildBill, Ozgood Hunt4ever and Mr. 16 Guage: I had a good, and humorous time in spite of the conditions.

Thanks to all who pitched in with the great food. It just kept coming, and I gained several pounds before I left.

It was nice to meet those who were new acquaintances, and good to see familiar folk again.

Man oh man, I am beat  

Looking forward to the next one,
Kevin

p.s. though I did not witness firsthand the valor (and, it seems, ardor) of Neal's fierce clutch on the wild cock, the stories I heard made me blanch. You are clearly the man for such a task Neal.


----------



## BROWN ITS DOWN (Sep 24, 2002)

Did the afternoon hunt!!!!
It was myself,my Uncle two buddies,Missy and her cousin,would like to also include her dog Lacie.We hunted the field across the road from the barn.We took 16 out of 18 I think the dog took 4 herself.We also had the problem with the birds not flying, as hard as we tried to get them too.There where a few we caught by hand and helped them a little to get airborn.I am trying to download pics as I am sending this.I would like to thank everyone out there this is a great group of guys and gals.

Dave


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Being a first timer to this here outing I can only try to keep up with you guys. I unfortunately did not witness the prowess of Neal, but the legend is just begining. I hunted in the morning on the east field with Heavy Duty, HookLineandSinker, Romayer and his buddies Marcel and Dour (sp?). I think we faired better than most taking in 17 birds! We got 4 in the air and had to take 2 on the ground by gun due to our lack of Neal's type of bravery! We tried to punt a few into the air, but being as water logged as the birds didn't help any!

It was really great watching the dogs work! I had a good time, but really wished some of you "ole timers" would have told me I needed my waders. Next time I'm ordering up some sunshine for the field I hunt......


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

Even though it was WET, I still had fun. I actually got some "trigger time" (1 shot). 

It was good putting some faces with the names. 

We should do this again.....like January or February.


----------



## BROWN ITS DOWN (Sep 24, 2002)

I have some pics but cant figure it out can I email them to one of you to post.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Yeah send them, I will post for you later tonight


----------



## BROWN ITS DOWN (Sep 24, 2002)

Please pm me your email address


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

What a Great Time! Nice to see alot of you again and a Pleaure to meet all the new faces!!!!

I hunted the afternoon hunt with my future bro-in-law Jason, Tom and his owner Casey...and Mark whom I think was the owner of AL D...He almost Tied Casey with birds found! 

We'll start with a Pic of Al D and his famous "On Point"









Here's our other Dog, Casey "Workin' the Field"









Here's everyone but me Lookin' for birds!









Finally here are the Results...11 Phesants for us...

Tom and his dog Casey...









Al our other "Dog"...









Mark...









Jason...









Finally Here's ME!...









Thanks to everyone who planned thisand to everyone who showed up despite the fact that we were getting all the rain that we should have had all summer TODAY! The Food was great and the Company even better! Thanks for all the laughs too...especially Cock Jumper NEAL!


----------



## BROWN ITS DOWN (Sep 24, 2002)

This is our group I would like to thank Missy for her and her dog to make this a grat hunt. Also I would like to thank Heavyduty for putting this together . 

1







2








3







4








5







6








7







8








9


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

This was my first M-S outing and I had a great time even though I wasn't feeling good. First thank you to Heavy Duty for putting this great hunt together and C.F Rooster Ranch for having us. I couldn't eat much of the food but what I did was great and all looked good. I hunted the afternoon with two of the wild women from Washtenaw County one of thier husbands(alredy said I just can't remember names) and Wingnut. This was the first outting for all of us. We didn't get the most birds(only seven and one of them was the money bird) but we had the most fun. We only had one that flew and Wingnut maid a great shot on it. It rained so hard I didn't carry my camera so no pictures for me except this one of the two old tired dogs trying to keeping each outher awake on the way home. looking forward to the next one.











I almost forgot marinaka got our first bird the dog caught it I threw in up she maid a great shot the dog retrieved it I rang it's neck put it in a plastic bag then in he vest. We didn't go very far and she started yelling bird bird and was running tword me so I moved to cut of the bird she was chasing then we found out it was the one in here vest doing the one last fly as it dies. We all had a great laugh at that one. Like I said we didn't get the most bird but all of us first time members had a great time and will have plenty of good memory from the hunt.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Just want to thank everyone for coming to a very wet outing. It sure was a fun filled event. Chasing birds on the ground is'nt what We went there for but was fun anyway. I myself was chasing a bird on the ground when I heard a low growl come from Neal who was right behind Me so I backed off and let the Master have it. He said He saw it first..LOL
Food at these outings is always great.
Thanks again.

I'll post some pics after I get them off the camera tonight.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Wet is an understatement. What a time to find out my boots had finally developed a leak after 10+ yrs. As usual the company was excellent, the food was fantastic.
However, NOTHING could ever compare to the sight of Neal flying through the air 3 1./2' off of and parallel to the ground, as he dove on that cock. When he landed I heard a THWUMPH. I thought to myself "Man that has GOT to hurt!" Neal bounced up with the cock in his hand and a glimmer in his eye, not showing any signs of discomfort. 
I took a couple of pics, but there was rain on the lens for every one of them. No shock there. I suggest we get another outing set up for sometime in December, with a little snow on the ground.
It was great seeing everyone again, and meeyting several for the first time. Looking forward to our next hreat adventure.


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

What a hoot!!! Had a great time even though the weather was lousy,great meeting Don and Jason, thanks to Heavy Duty and the C&F ranch for having us. As Don said we ended up with 11 birds (8 which Casey caught) it was a day to save our ammo for the next outing. It was a pleasure to be the other "bird dog" and put you guys on the birds. The pads on my feet are a little tender this morning from all the running after/punting pheasants.Oh well gotta go to work now.Take care >-------->AL


----------



## romayer (Nov 13, 2002)

Hank,

Thanks a lot for organizing the hunt. It was great meeting all of you guys: Dave, Mo, Hank and the other groups' members. The food was awesome, too - thanks to everybody that contributed.

Zeus and Savannah did a great job in the field, catching about 8 of the 17 birds we've got. I hope for Hank's sake that they didn't get spoiled... I've got 1 flying bird with the only shot I took, so can't complain about my killing ratio  

My buddy Doru taped the hunt, but I didn't get to watch the tape yet. I'll let you guys know how the wet lenses worked. He said that he had a great time witnessing his first bird hunt, despite the great revelation that jeans and wet grass don't make a pleasant combination  

Thanks a lot for having us there!

PS: Is Neal's eyesight that good that he knew he was jumping on the marked bird? Just a thought...


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Some more............

Thanks to Heavy Duty and Danno, as well as the folks at C&F for putting together a most excellent adventure.

It was great to meet Neal.........he's a keeper on all counts.......and renewing friendships with Trout and Esox and Danno.

We need to include clipped on name tags at these outings so we know who were talking to after the first introductions.

By the way, although Neal did "growl" at Danno's attempt to point and take a bird he followed that up with by honoring the latter's point another pheasant. "Good dog.....errrr!.....Neal"..........I commented upon witnessing his restraint. He was trained well.

The food, as always at these affairs, was GREAT! Paul, thanks for bringing that most excellent sausage. Next time bring MORE!!!!....LOL!

A pheasant outing in December? Sign me up right now!!!!!


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Let me know when you guys are done....LMAO

Neal


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

In response to your post as to when we'll be done..........November 2, 2004

Actually we've been gentle, so far, at least as the online comments have gone...........LMAO!!!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Yes and you have been a pretty good sport Kneel!


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

You guys are Soooo in trouble when Steve gets back 

Neal


----------



## marinaka (Oct 27, 2003)

We have 9 choke cherry trees down and are giving away the wood to anyone who has a truck and can come and get it. It is cut in to lengths. Call 248-887-5741.

Marina & Wayne


----------

